# May I Ask Why....



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I know I dont post as much here as I have before but WHY do I need a Mod to check my responce before I post to certian Topics?!?!?!?!?! It hurts my feelings and we ALL know what a sensitive boy I am...


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

It's just because they are biased toward Fall River!!!


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

LawMan3 said:


> Because obama hacked into your masscops account....sorry bro


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

fra444 said:


> I know I dont post as much here as I have before but WHY do I need a Mod to check my responce before I post to certian Topics?!?!?!?!?! It hurts my feelings and we ALL know what a sensitive boy I am...


Fra444 its because you are a masscops problem child like me!!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UznxI3Z4NU8"]YouTube- Sudden Impact -Dirty Harry Grabs punk in elevator[/nomedia]


----------

